# Gentoo+KDE auf Dell X1

## eBoy

Hallo zusammen!  :Smile: 

Ich bn neu hier und will mir Gentoo mit KDE auf meinem Notebook installieren. Es handelt sich hier bei um meine ersten Gentoo Gehversuche. Bisher habe ich die Installation nur einmal zum spaß ausprobiert, will jetzt aber nochmal richtig drangehen.

Zur Zeit installiere ich auf diesem Dell X! in einer virtuellen Maschine gerade KDE zu Gentoo (war ein fertiges Image) hinzu, was schon seit etlichen Stunden läuft. Danach schau ich mir mal alles in Ruhe an und mach mich vertraut.

Notebook: Dell X1

Centrino 1,1GHz ULV (passiv gekühlt)

1280MB RAM

80GB Festplatte

WLAN-Internetzugang

Ich will mir ein schlankes Gentoo-KDE-System aufsetzen, ohne unnötige Software und suche dazu einige Tipps. Z.B. wie ich KDE minimal installieren kann und dann gezielt Software wie k3b, kopete usw. hinzufügen kann.

Ein Link zu einem guten Tutorial reicht aus  :Wink: 

Gentoo scheint , abgesehen von der langen Installations- und Updatezeit, die richtige Wahl für mich zu sein. Dazu kann ich so noch einiges über Linux hinzulernen (ich bin da eher noch ein Anfänger).

Ist bei dem genannten etwas zu beachten? Wie schätzt ihr die Installationszeiten und Updatezeiten ein?

Ich freue mich auf die ersten Schritte mit Gentoo  :Smile: 

MfG

eBoy

----------

## nikaya

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will mir ein schlankes Gentoo-KDE-System aufsetzen, ohne unnötige Software und suche dazu einige Tipps. Z.B. wie ich KDE minimal installieren kann und dann gezielt Software wie k3b, kopete usw. hinzufügen kann.
> 
> Ein Link zu einem guten Tutorial reicht aus 
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## eBoy

Danke für die Antwort  :Smile: 

Habe den Link bereits durch meine Suche im Forum gefunden. Werde ich, sobald ich am Rechner mit Drucker sitze. auch ausdrucken.

Sollte noch jemand gute Hilfen kennen, ich bin immer auf der Suche nach hilfreichen Anleitungen usw.

[EDIT]

Ist es eigentlich problematisch mit dem passiv gekühlten Dell X1 (Centrino 1.1GHz ULV) solch lange Kompiliervorgänge läufen zu lassen? Momentan kompiliere ich in einer vm von vmWare (emerge kde auf gentoo-Gastsystem ) und die Systemauslastung beim Host ist dauerhaft bei 100%...

Nicht das ich mir da die Prozessor mit der Zeit grille...

Und bei Gentoo wird ja viel auf dem entsprechenden Rechner kompiliert...

[/EDIT]

----------

## McEnroe

Eigentlich nicht...

Der Prozessor ist neu genug im Falle des Falles runterzutakten und notfalls sich ganz abzuschalten, statt gegrillt zu werden...

Alternativ könntest du es auf einem anderen PC bauen, aber das is afaik ziemlich aufwendig (CHOST usw.) (ohne VM jetzt)

----------

## eBoy

Kompilieren will ich lieber gleich auf dem entsprechenden Rechner. Das wird für mich bestimmt so schon schwer genug  :Wink: 

Vielleicht kann ich ja das kompilierte Gentoo danach in einer Grundversion für diesen Rechner als Backup auf eine DVD brennen und so bei Bedarf das von Hand installieren und kompilieren umgehen.

Updates fallen dann natürlich trotzdem an.

----------

## doedel

für das backup schau dir diesen wiki eintrag mal an: (*hrmpf* wiki grad down) stage4 auf de.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## eBoy

Danke, damit weiß ich auch gleich, wo ich suchen werde, sobald die Seite wieder erreichbar ist  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Ich will/ muss WinXP auf eine weitere Partition der Festplatte installieren. Normalerweise muss ich WinXP immer auf die erste bzw recht weit vorne auf der Festplatte installieren, damit dieses überhaupt bootet.

Kann ich WinXP trotzdem irgendwie nach hinten auf eine weitere Partition schieben?

Gibt es da was zu beachten?

Gruß

eBoy

----------

## freigeist

Zu deiner Frage mit den Compilierzeiten...falls du noch einen Desktop Rechner hast, nutz doch einfach distcc (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/distcc.xml), das geht notfalls auch mit einer Livecd, die distcc mitbringt oder das nachinstallieren ermöglicht (muss auch kein gentoo sein, es geht z.B. auch Knoppix, einzig die Major Version des GCC muss die selbe sein (z.B. 3.3.3 und 3.3.6 funktionieren). Wenn Du dann nach dem Wiki vorgehst, nutzt dein gentoo beim compilieren die Rechenpower deines Desktops mit. So schaffe ich ein komplettes rebuild des systems inkl. xfce und openoffice in weniger als 24 Stunden auf meinem Notebook

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ein recht minimales KDE erhälst du durch das ebuild kdebase-starkde. Zudem, wenn du keinen Wert auf Systemsounds legst, würde ich USE="-arts" in der make.conf setzen. Wenn du keine GTK Programme brauchst würde ich auch dieses USE-Flag entfernen. Meine USE-Flags sehen etwa so aus: USE="-ipv6 -arts -gtk -gnome -eds -esd -qt4 -gtk2 ...".

Zu Windows:

Ich habe es früher auch immer am Anfang einer Partition gelegt. Keine Ahnung ob es sich hinten auch Problemlos verhält. Auf jeden Fall solltest du darauf achten nicht mehr als 3 primäre Partitionen zu erstellen (inkl. der Windows Partition). 

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## freigeist

Wenn du grub als bootloader verwendest, ist es meiner Erfahrung nach Egal in welche der vier primäre Partionen windows kommt. Mein typisches Setup war (als ich noch windows hatte  :Smile: ):

hda1: Linux root

hda2: Linux swap

hda3: Linux data 

hda4: Windows XP (NTFS)

Danach grub in den MBR und per chainloader Windows XP laden...(steht auch in der Installanleitung genauer beschrieben)

----------

## eBoy

Habe ich auch schonmal probiert, jedoch mit einer Boot-Partition für Grub...

Dann muss Grub also in den MBR und nicht in die extra Partition?

----------

## freigeist

Ja grub muss dann in den MBR

----------

## eBoy

So, nun wollte ich rangehen und gleich ein Problem mit meiner WLAN-Karte...

Passender Treiber: ipw2200

```
rmmod ipw2200

modprobe ipw2200
```

Führe ich das aus, so habe ich eineNetzwerkkarte mehr als zuvor... Diese ist dann auch als WLAN mit iwconfig zu erkennen.

```
iwconfig eth2 essid bla

iwconfig eth2 key <hex-key>
```

Jetzt sollte das eigentlich ungefähr funktionieren. Auch mit net-setup eth2 habe ich es erfolglos probiert. Ärgerlich ist, dass ich es schonmal vor einigen Wochen geschafft habe, dies erfolgreich zu konfigurieren und nun klappt es nicht mehr   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mache ich was falsch?

----------

## eBoy

Fehler gefunden...

----------

## eBoy

Ich bin bei den USE-Einstellungen und bin mir da nicht sicher, was da hin muss bzw. kann...

Ich will ein reines KDE-System (KDE nicht komplett sondern gewählte Pakete).

Muss ich alsa, cd, dvd usw. angeben oder ist das egal?

Ich habe einen externen DVD-Brenner/-Laufwerk (ein Gerät) und benötige WLAN-Unterstützung.

Weitere Features wie MySQL, Java, xine usw. könnte ich dann ja später nachinstallieren... aber muss ich da bei den USE-Einstellungen nochwas weiteres angeben außer 

```
-gnome qt kde
```

?

Sitze da gerade dran...

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-ipv6 -arts -gtk -gnome -eds -esd -qt4 -gtk2 ..."

 

ipv6 benötige ich auch nicht...

arts ist für KDE-Sound... brauche ich dann schon

Keine Ahnung ob ich gtk oder gtk2 brauche...

esd??? NUr für Enlightment?

Ich blicke da noch nicht so recht durch.

----------

## hurra

emerge dein_paket -pv 

Zeigt dir an, auf wie du den Kompiliervorgang beeinflussen kannst, welche useflags es für das Pket gibt.

Also vor dem eiegentlichen Emergen einfach nachsehen, dann setzen. Dann eventuell nochmal nachsehen (weitere useflags für die Abhängigkeiten) und dann emergen.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Wenn du grub als bootloader verwendest, ist es meiner Erfahrung nach Egal in welche der vier primäre Partionen windows kommt.

 Das stimmt. Allerdings hat mir Windows früher bei einer Neuinstallation dann immer Ärger gemacht wenn bereits 3 prim. Partitionen existierten. Allerdings ist das auch schon ein wenig her.

----------

## eBoy

Also ist es bei der Installation des Systems selbst egal, mit welchen Otionen ich das mache... ?

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe nun die Anleitung befolgt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob alles stimmt...

Grub ist bereits installiert, da ich auch Suse 10.0 und WinXP auf dem Rechner laufen habe.

Wie muss der Eintrag für mein Gentoo in meinem Fall aussehen, damit dieses von Grub gebootet wird?

Kernel:

```
kernel-gentkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r13
```

initramfs:

```
initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r13
```

Partitionen:

```
   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1        8529    68509161    5  Erweiterte

/dev/hda2   *        8530        9728     9630967+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda5   *           1           5       40099+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6               6         128      987966   83  Linux

/dev/hda7             129        1345     9775521   83  Linux

/dev/hda8            1346        3304    15735636   83  Linux

/dev/hda9            3305        8529    41969781    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
```

Das ist die Ausgabe der Partitionen unter Suse und nun die Erklärung  :Wink: 

hda2 => WinXP

hda5 => /boot

hda6 => swap

hda7 => / (von Gentoo)

hda8 => / (von Suse)

hda9 => gemeinsame Daten-Partition

Fehlen noch wichtige Angaben?

So will ich mal sicherstellen, dass der Bootloader Gentoo richtig booten würde und den Bootvorgang testen. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, habe ich dann beim Befolgen des Handbuches einen Fehler gemacht  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Kernel:
> 
> ```
> kernel-gentkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r13
> ```
> ...

 

Meinst sicher kernel-genkernel, also ohne dem t ^^

Nur falls du dich wundern solltest dass es nicht klappt...

----------

## eBoy

Tippfehler wegen dicken Fingern  :Wink: 

Ich komme erst zu dem Punkt, den Bootloader zu modifizieren. Habe das bereits vor längerer Zeit (Wochen) erfolglos gemacht, weshalb ich sicher gehen wollte das der Eintrag in Grub korrekt ist..

Also, wie müsste der Eintrag aussehen? Mir ist das vom Prinzip her (hd0,0 usw.) nicht ganz klar...

----------

## eBoy

Habe nun einfach den Eintrag von Suse angepasst und Kernel und initramfs abgeändert hd0,4 habe ich stehen gelassen. bekomme dann den Fehler root-FS nicht gefunden. Tippe dann /dev/hda7 ein und es geht soweit...

Dann nochmal ein Fehler am Ende des Bootvorganges, den ich nun erstmal ignoriert habe.

Bootoptionen bekomme ich jetzt schon irgendwie heraus.

Installiere nun erstmal KDE (minimal) und werde dann mal sehen, was passiert.

Was mir jetzt schonmal negativ auffällt ist die rechenleistungsintensive Installation, die bei einem Notebook zu großer Hitzeentwicklung führt. Dazu siond installationen von z.B. KDE, OpenOffice usw. sehr zeitaufwendig.

Mein Fazit. Gentoo ist sehr interessant und man lernt viel bei der Installation, aber für Notebooks und Systeme, die oft verändert werden, nicht geeigent.

Mal sehen wie lange KDE noch installiert...

P.S.:

Gibt es für große Pakete vorkompilierte Pakete und wie installiere ich diese? Hätte ich vielleicht fragen sollen, bevor ich mit der Installation von KDE begonnen habe...

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe nun auch vidalinux ausprobiert, da dieses vorkompilierte Pakete enthält. Leider klappt das mit dem installieren und updaten von Software dort nicht.

Gibt es für gentoo auch vorkompilierte Pakete? Ich will (zumindest bei großen Paketen) auf das Kompilieren auf meinem Notebook verzichten. Doch hat mich Gentoo an sich schon überzeugt.

Also, gibt es vorkompilierte Pakete, die nurnoch eingespielt werden müssen? Wie finde ich und installiere ich diese unter Gentoo?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich im deutschen Forum von vidalinux bis heute noch auf die erste Antwort warte...

Gruß

eBoy

----------

## SinoTech

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun auch vidalinux ausprobiert, da dieses vorkompilierte Pakete enthält. Leider klappt das mit dem installieren und updaten von Software dort nicht.
> 
> Gibt es für gentoo auch vorkompilierte Pakete? Ich will (zumindest bei großen Paketen) auf das Kompilieren auf meinem Notebook verzichten. Doch hat mich Gentoo an sich schon überzeugt.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Es gibt ei paar vorkompilierte Pakete. z.B.:

mozilla-firefox-bin

openoffice-bin

...

(Also alles was auf "-bin" endet).

Dein grub.conf müsste (ohne das jetzt getestet zu haben) so aussehen:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

# Only in case you want to dual-boot

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mir ist das vom Prinzip her (hd0,0 usw.) nicht ganz klar...
> ...

 

Die erste Zahl hinter "hd" gibt die festplatte an (Also erste Festplatte, zweite Festplatte, ...). CDRom-Laufwerke werden dabei ignoriert. "hd0" wäre also die erste Festplatte in deinem Rechner, hd1 die zweite etc. ... .

Die zweite Zahl gibt die Partition an, wobei grub nicht bei 1 anfängt zu zählen sondern bei 0.

Demnach ist hda5 (deine boot partition) hd0,4.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## eBoy

Ist Gentoo nicht in der Lage korrekt von ReiserFS zu booten???

Ich habe gelesen, dass Gentoo nicht auf Reiser4 arbeiten kann, ich nutze aber das normale reiserfs...  :Question: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ist Gentoo nicht in der Lage korrekt von ReiserFS zu booten???
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Also wenn deine BOOT Partition ReiserFS ist, muss das erstmal von grub unterstützt werden (grub lädt von dort den kernel). Ob grub ReiserFS3/4 unterstützt weiß ich nicht, aber da sollte dir die Homepage weiterhelfen.

Falls deine ROOT Partition reiserFS ist, muss du die reiserFS Unterstützung fest in den kernel kompilieren (NICHT als Modul).

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass Gentoo nicht auf Reiser4 arbeiten kann, ich nutze aber das normale reiserfs... 

 

Welche Dateisysteme unterstützt werden, hat erstmal nichts mit der benutzten Distro zu tun, sondern hängt vom Kernel ab. Wenn die gentoo-sources ResierFS 4 unterstützen, sollte es dafür auch eine Option im Kernel geben. Also am besten selbst mal kurz nach schauen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe den Booteintrag nun abgeändert. Das rootFS ist immernoch nur readonly. Nach dieser Meldung läuft es weiter bis zum remount des rootFS, welches wiederum fehlschlägt (immernoch readonly).

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init =/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4
```

fstab (Auszug)

```
/dev/hda5 /boot reiserfs default,notail 1 2

/dev/hda7 / reiserfs default 0 1
```

Daran habe ich aber auch schon rumgebastelt... Liegt das Problem an den Optionen (default, hatte aber zuvor schonmal rw...)?

----------

## franzf

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17
> 
> ...

 

Öhm... Wie böse ist das Leerzeichen zwischen "init" und "="? (Frage an die Chefs hiier in der Runde)

Außerdem ist linuxrc eh default, von dem her sollte der Eintrag überflüssig sein.

Der Eintrag wird benötigt falls du z.B. initng zum Bootbeschläunigen (kommt doch von schlau, oder?  :Very Happy: ) verwenden willst.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## SinoTech

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Außerdem ist linuxrc eh default, von dem her sollte der Eintrag überflüssig sein.
> ...

 

Steht aber so im Handbuch  :Wink: .

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe den Booteintrag nun abgeändert. Das rootFS ist immernoch nur readonly. Nach dieser Meldung läuft es weiter bis zum remount des rootFS, welches wiederum fehlschlägt (immernoch readonly). 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Gibt es dazu auch eine Fehlermeldung?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## eBoy

Nur ein Tippfehler beim ABTIPPEN, nicht in der Datei  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Ähm... 

Fehlermeldung, ok

```
Remounting root filesystem read/write

Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write :(

root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue)
```

Weiterbooten bringt logischerweise nur ein Login und ein schreibgeschütztes rootFS...

----------

## SinoTech

Dann log dich mal ein und schau ob "dmesg" rgendwelchen Aufschluss über den Fehler geben kann.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## eBoy

Fehler behoben...

In der fstab einenTippfehler und in der menu.1st wieder den richtigen Eintrag nutzen. Diese Kombination macht es dann aus...

Nun kann ich mich zumindest einloggen, jedoch nur ohne Internetverbindung (WLAN, ipw2200).

Wenn ich ipw2200 emergen will, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass im Kernel eine Option aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden muss, damit dieses installiert werden kann (witzigerweise müsste es deaktivieren gewesen sein, weiß aber nichit was und wo...).

----------

## SinoTech

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Fehler behoben...
> 
> In der fstab einenTippfehler und in der menu.1st wieder den richtigen Eintrag nutzen. Diese Kombination macht es dann aus...
> 
> Nun kann ich mich zumindest einloggen, jedoch nur ohne Internetverbindung (WLAN, ipw2200).
> ...

 

Die Treiber der IPW2XXX Karten kannst du wahlweise per portage installieren (emerge ipw2200) oder im Kernel anwählen (seit 2.6.15 oder 2.6.16 sind diese im Kernel integriert). Das einzigste was du in jedem Fall über portage installieren musst ist die Firmware (emerge ipw2200-firmware).

Um in die Kernelconfig zu komme, musst bei genkernel (den benutzt du ja wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe) noch zusätzlich die Option "--menuconfig" angeben. Die Treiber für deine Karte (falls du denn die Kerneltreiber verwenden willst) findest du unter ...

```

--> Device Drivers

     --> Network device support

          --> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

               [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

               <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (NEW) 

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## eBoy

Kernel neu kompiliert und wireless-tools installiert (mit Hilfe der LiveCD). 

Standardgateway gesetzt, iwconfig (damit habe ich ja unter der LiveCD gearbeitet, musste nur erst per emerge installiert werden) und nu bin ich in meiner ersten funktionierenden Gentoo-Installation online und installiere hier KDE  :Smile: 

Danke fÃ¼r die bisherige Hilfe.

Bin ein dummer AnfÃ¤nger, habe aber schon einiges dazugelernt  :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Kernel neu kompiliert und wireless-tools installiert (mit Hilfe der LiveCD). 
> 
> Standardgateway gesetzt, iwconfig (damit habe ich ja unter der LiveCD gearbeitet, musste nur erst per emerge installiert werden) und nu bin ich in meiner ersten funktionierenden Gentoo-Installation online und installiere hier KDE 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch  :Smile: 

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Danke fÃ¼r die bisherige Hilfe.
> ...

 

Wäre doch langweilig wenn alles von Beginn an funktionieren würde  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

